# Hi *Waves*



## Widdyshins (9 February 2015)

Hi all, I'm new here. I have just moved to  Chester in Cheshire for Uni and would really like to get involved with my local hunt. My mare is 17 now and she's also tbxid so not entirely sure she would be suitable for hunting. Any ideas how i go about getting in touch with my local hunt and what I could do about getting an alternative ride? Also, I do not support killing, so don't want to get involved with any hunts that act illegally.

thanks in advance, and look forward to getting to know you


----------



## JenHunt (11 February 2015)

i suggest you get in touch with the drag hunts in your area - think it's the cheshire farmers? sure someone will correct me! 

any horse can be suitable for hunting - it's their fitness and attitude that makes them suitable or not! Mine is IDx, and 21 and is an incredible hunter


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (11 February 2015)

Yes I am afraid that Hunts which are traditional do kill foxes, that is legal, sry, there are legal guidelines.
Others may tell you that the Laws on Hunting have just made life tougher for the fox, and others disagree, anyway, best to avoid it if you are not happy about killing wild animals as  a sport, or about killing wild animals.
To be balanced, if you look around the countryside you will see lots of planted copses which were planted in years gone by to provide places for foxes to breed. I used to hunt [well tag along anyway], and never saw a fox being killed, though I have to admit to upsetting hunt staff by looking the other way when a big brave cub broke cover, they never asked me to get too involved after that 
I trust you are veggie/vegan, as is your horse 
Best to go along first to see how it all works, there may be introductory days.


----------



## Countryman (11 February 2015)

I have to say that the vast majority of foxhound packs continue to offer some sort of legal fox control service to farmers, keepers and landowners on hunting days, in return for being permitted to access their land. Therefore if you are indeed a vegan, you would be best off getting in contact with a draghound or bloodhound pack, which have historically never hunted live quarry.


----------



## Cobalob (14 February 2015)

http://www.cheshirebloodhounds.co.uk/


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (14 February 2015)

The Cheshire Bloodhounds are local to you. I've never hunted with them, but as they're bloodhounds they won't be hunting any live quarry, (except for a human) so absolutely nothing gets hurt (only licked).

I hunt with the Four Shires Bloodhounds, and we also hunt the 'Clean Boot', and are a very friendly and welcoming pack. 
http://www.4shires.co.uk/


If you come out on Hound Exercises, which are held in the autumn, the pace is nice and steady, and is a good introduction to hunting for horses and riders. The Huntsman of the pack I hunt with will occasionally take his 20 yr mare out with him, so if your mare is fit, I don't see why she couldn't go hunting. 

Call the secretary of the pack you wish to hunt with, and they should be able to answer any of your questions


----------

